# أطفال داعش



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 فبراير 2015)

الواحد مش عارف يضحك ولا يعيط


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 فبراير 2015)

*حاجه بتحزن بجد
يربونهم على الارهاب من صغرهم​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 فبراير 2015)

يا حول الله يارب ده  ايه الجنان ده 
هو العنف فى دمهم بيعلموها لأطفالهم 
ربنا يرحمنا من دى ناس


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NFmSyS6r8uw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2015)

سموم فكرية وتعليمية
ماذا تنتظر من هولاء  بعد ذلك


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)

ارهاب بالوراثة
هههههههههههه
مافي اكبر من هذا السلاح
الله يعينه هذا الطفل​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 فبراير 2015)

*وحشية تنظيم داعش تمتد إلى الأطفال*

[YOUTUBE]wmY3m7lyTFY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 فبراير 2015)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2015)

الارهاب فى دمائهم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 فبراير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الارهاب فى دمائهم



والأزهر مش بيعترف بإرهابهم !!!!!!!!!!؟؟


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​​​​




 ههههههه يخوف انا مانمت باليل هذا شلون يحارب وعيونو كل وحدة في اتجاه معاكس :new6:​


----------



## philanthropist (27 فبراير 2015)

الله ينور قلوبهم و يبعدهم عن طريق الشر اللي هما سالكين فيه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 فبراير 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> ههههههه يخوف انا مانمت باليل هذا شلون يحارب وعيونو كل وحدة في اتجاه معاكس :new6:[/CENTER]



ههههههههههههههههههههههه اخس عليكى يا كلدانية .. ظلمتى الوحش الكاسر ههههههههه
ده عنية .. احلى حاجة فيه  :99:30:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2015)

ننتظر ايه من اطفال داعششششششششششش


----------

